# Is time spent as a PhD research assistant counted for total experience?



## Cascade (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

I've a PhD (in Engineering) and a total full time equivalent experience of 4 years (2 years @ 40 hrs/wk and 4 years @ 20 hrs/wk, latter during my PhD as a research assistant). Anyone here who has some idea if experience as a research assistant can be counted towards total experience? I know that research assistants have a NOC code 4012 (Post-secondary teaching and research assistants), but I have seen comments elsewhere that the experience gained while you are a PhD student may or may not count. 

Appreciate any feedback.

PS - my research assistantship was salaried, not a scholarship (and I paid taxes)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cascade said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a PhD (in Engineering) and a total full time equivalent experience of 4 years (2 years @ 40 hrs/wk and 4 years @ 20 hrs/wk, latter during my PhD as a research assistant). Anyone here who has some idea if experience as a research assistant can be counted towards total experience? I know that research assistants have a NOC code 4012 (Post-secondary teaching and research assistants), but I have seen comments elsewhere that the experience gained while you are a PhD student may or may not count.
> 
> ...


Firstly, the word Engineer is protected in Canada. No-one may call themselves an engineer unless they have a P.Eng designation. Your education should be equalized to Canadian standards via WES. Have you tested to determine if you qualify for immigration into Canada?
Immigration and citizenship


----------



## Cascade (Jul 13, 2017)

I am aware of the fact that only P.Eng. can use "Engineer", and there is a roadmap to become P.Eng - that requires Canadian experience, and one has to be an engineer-in-training first, etc... My engineering PhD is from a US research university, and with my previous education I'm eligible for immigration - but that is not my question. 

My question is - does research assistant experience count towards total experience requirements?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Was the assistantship part of your PhD program? Is so, then probably not. Was it done outside of your program (ie. paid part-time work during the program but not part of it, done after the program, etc.)? Is so, then likely yes.


----------

